# Can anyone help with Blog.com problems?



## Lilmizflashythang (May 21, 2014)

Hey guys,


My blog has, for some reason or another, lost it's dashboard. Is there anything I can do other than just send a support ticket.(I have, by the way.) And should I expect to get the blog back, or do I just go looking for a new hosting site?


----------

